# fishing license



## fudge (Jun 18, 2008)

hi all, 
ive been in spain for about 18 months and thought i'd take up fishing as a hobby (i used to fish as a youngster some 40 years ago) my question is do you need a fishing/rod license to fish in the sea?some people have told me i'll need a rod license to fish resevoirs and rivers and then the relevant permit/fee but were unsure about sea fishing anybody know?



cheers graham.


----------

